# Pull plows



## Marksmen (Nov 24, 2018)

I service a few large communities that I’m responsible for every driveway about 1200 and snow blowers and labors are just getting very costly. I’m looking to see if anyone has tried a few different operations that picked production time up. Thanks


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Surely that's a typo


----------



## Marksmen (Nov 24, 2018)

What a typo ?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Marksmen said:


> What a typo ?


I assume he's referring to you shoveling/snow blowing 1200 driveways?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> I assume he's referring to you shoveling/snow blowing 1200 driveways?


Yes.

If not, how many blowers and laborers do you have?


----------



## Marksmen (Nov 24, 2018)

Yes 1200. We run about 100 snow blowers and 30-40 shovelers for steps


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

LMAO...at what point did you realize that wasn't working? 200 driveways? 400?....


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Good lord. How many per neighborhood? What kind of budget do you have?

Some of the guys on here have tractors with inverted blowers that really knock out some drives.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Marksmen said:


> I service a few large communities that I'm responsible for every driveway about 1200 and snow blowers and labors are just getting very costly. I'm looking to see if anyone has tried a few different operations that picked production time up. Thanks


You do all your driveways with walk behind snow blowers? What part of the country are you from and how much snow do you average a season?

NYH1.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Bi directional tractor and Pronovost PXPL blower
A couple of those


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

1200 drives with 100 walk behinds is 120 drives per machine. At 5 minutes per driveway, that's a 10 hour day for a blower. Every blower.

I'm having a hard time seeing it.

Pics or I'm calling B Schmidt


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

the Suburbanite said:


> 1200 drives with 100 walk behinds is 120 drives per machine. At 5 minutes per driveway, that's a 10 hour day for a blower. Every blower.
> 
> I'm having a hard time seeing it.
> 
> Pics or I'm calling B Schmidt


12 drives. I was thinking the same at first. Too much alcohol tonight...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

the Suburbanite said:


> 1200 drives with 100 walk behinds is 120 drives per machine. At 5 minutes per driveway, that's a 10 hour day for a blower. Every blower.
> 
> I'm having a hard time seeing it.
> 
> Pics or I'm calling B Schmidt


It's 12...


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

You are correct. My brain is still on vacation.

Edit: Or just boggled at the prospect of trying to find 100 people willing to snow-blow for a few hours on an on demand basis.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> 12 drives. I was thinking the same at first. Too much alcohol tonight...


JMH, JMH, JMH, there's no such thing as too much alcohol....hasn't Uncle Fred taught you anything?

NYH1.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If I buy you a drone, can you get a video of all those blowers going at once?

That would be an EPIC site to see no doubt!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> If I buy you a drone, can you get a video of all those blowers going at once?
> 
> That would be an EPIC site to see no doubt!


I'm picturing them in my minds eye all swooping and blowing in a synchronized snowblower ballet set to classical music


----------



## Marksmen (Nov 24, 2018)

Getting the guys is not that hard I staff 80 full time. I’m just looking into ways to work smarter not harder It’s one location we can do an 8 inch storm in about 12 hours. I looked at the ventrac, snow blower attachment for skid steer. But I’m reading some good things on the pull plow that guys are using in Maine. Any one have or used one


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Basically any type of machine/truck will be more productive than what your doing now.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Marksmen said:


> Getting the guys is not that hard I staff 80 full time. I'm just looking into ways to work smarter not harder It's one location we can do an 8 inch storm in about 12 hours. I looked at the ventrac, snow blower attachment for skid steer. But I'm reading some good things on the pull plow that guys are using in Maine. Any one have or used one


Where are you located?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Where are you located?


Hoping to move there? I don't blame you.

I can only assume that this mythical place where someone has no problem finding 130 people to snowblow and/or shovel is also populated by unicorns driving loaders to move the snow.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Hoping to move there? I don't blame you.
> 
> I can only assume that this mythical place where someone has no problem finding 130 people to snowblow and/or shovel is also populated by unicorns driving loaders to move the snow.


Lol

Sounds like it's also the land of inefficiency..

Don't we know, a guy that does a couple more driveways than him with about 24 kubota tractors?

Who does that? Hmmm


----------



## Marksmen (Nov 24, 2018)

Jersey


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Have you looked into inverted blowers?

Are you doing places similar to this?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, the location explains the ease of finding labor. 

How tight of an area are you working with? Couple mile radius? This sounds like an ideal application for inverted blowers on tractors.


----------



## Marksmen (Nov 24, 2018)

Yes exactly communities like pictured above


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

There are quite a few videos online


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

So for fun let's do the math on this...
100 guys at $10/hr (its Jersey so this is probably accurate) for 10 hours per storm is $10,000/storm in just labor
You can't replace the 30-40 because you said they do steps and I have yet to see a machine that can clear steps.
That $10k/ event amoratized over a couple of years is a good chunk of change towards some pretty nice equipment and a lot less headaches!

Your logic for feet on the ground over equipment is kind of like using 100 shovelers to dig a basement instead of an excavator???


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

m_ice said:


> So for fun let's do the math on this...
> 100 guys at $10/hr (its Jersey so this is probably accurate) for 10 hours per storm is $10,000/storm in just labor
> You can't replace the 30-40 because you said they do steps and I have yet to see a machine that can clear steps.
> That $10k/ event amoratized over a couple of years is a good chunk of change towards some pretty nice equipment and a lot less headaches!
> ...


Well, in his defense, he is here asking because he said the 100 man thing wasn't working for him any more.

And dont post about the $10 per hour unless you are sure of it. You might get @Randall Ave 's hope's up about switching careers


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

It is nice to have work for your summer help in the slow winter months so I understand that. A few ways to tackle that beast but I think buy x12 inverted snow blowers and take on more work for the other 88 guys soon to be leaning on a shovel. I am not experienced with back plows so I don’t know there efficiency. Also how much snow do you typically get? And do you have adequate pile sites? There is more then one way to skin that cat.. especially if you already have loaders, skid steers, front mowers, tractors etc..


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

You'll have to ignore the ignorant comments here, it is easy for people to hide behind computer screens. And while your story is a little hard to beleive...who am I to judge...as people often don't believe what I do either. Now, moving on...

With a budget like you have....you can afford so many options here. So....do you clean the roadways also? If not...a pull plow will not help you, as what are you going to do with the snow after you pull it to the street? 

Tractor unit....probably the fastest you will be. But 1200 drives with 1 tractor...i highly doubt you can do it. Driver fatigue will set in after 200. Inverted blower will be your answer. 

Or, both!!! Thats what I would do. 3 or 4 trucks with pull plows, and 1 100hp tractor (minimum) with a large snowblower. Can you get it all done...probably. Either way it will be capital but ultimately cheaper than that much labor.


----------



## Marksmen (Nov 24, 2018)

Thank you for all the ideas and suggestions


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Marksmen said:


> Thank you for all the ideas and suggestions


I could help you more if I understood your business more. What equipment you may have that could work both summer/ winter. If any of your employees are equipment operators in the summer.. etc. As I said above many good ways to do this with much less manpower. My 2c


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Subscribed...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Roughly where are you in Jersey? You guys have to understand one thing, around where I am, there is a huge population of day laborers.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Well, in his defense, he is here asking because he said the 100 man thing wasn't working for him any more.
> 
> And dont post about the $10 per hour unless you are sure of it. You might get @Randall Ave 's hope's up about switching careers


I can feel the love.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> Roughly where are you in Jersey? You guys have to understand one thing, around where I am, there is a huge population of day laborers.


I cannot image what that would be like.. The struggle is real in my neck of the woods. We always figure out a way every season though..


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

White_Gold11 said:


> I cannot image what that would be like.. The struggle is real in my neck of the woods. We always figure out a way every season though..


North Dakota, people per square mile is around 11. new jersey is 1195. Different ways of living.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> North Dakota, people per square mile is around 11. new jersey is 1195. Different ways of living.


That's an insane difference for sure. No offense but you can keep the people I will keep my people problems. I need my space some times.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

White_Gold11 said:


> That's an insane difference for sure. No offense but you can keep the people I will keep my people problems. I need my space some times.


You get used to it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> You get used to it.


I wouldn't/couldn't.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> You get used to it.


I like dogs more than people but I wouldnt want to live at the pound.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wouldn't/couldn't.


********. I'll bet when you drive to work you dont even pass one beggar


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Boy, this thread about alternatives to snow blowing sure turned into a Jersey bashing fest.

Dont worry, @Randall Ave, I got your back, bro. Screw the hillbillys.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> ********. I'll bet when you drive to work you dont even pass one beggar


Actually we have a saying up here, if @cwren2472 said it on PS, it's gotta be true


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> Boy, this thread about alternatives to snow blowing sure turned into a Jersey bashing fest.
> 
> Dont worry, @Randall Ave, I got your back, bro. Screw the hillbillys.


Not bashing. Different strokes for different folks. Really am interested in this guys crazy situation. With 140 guys he could possibly be knocking down big bucks with proper equipment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> ********. I'll bet when you drive to work you dont even pass one beggar


I better not...shop is 600' from my house. But no, I do not see beggars regularly.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I better not...shop is 600' from my house. But no, I do not see beggars regularly.


I literally passed easily a dozen today. Hell, I passed about 5 just going to pick up water for my fish tank.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Actually we have a saying up here, if @cwren2472 said it on PS, it's gotta be true


Sounds like that saying was from a very wise man


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> I literally passed easily a dozen today. Hell, I passed about 5 just going to pick up water for my fish tank.


Ewe don't have a faucet at your house? Dang that is living it rough...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ewe don't have a faucet at your house? Dang that is living it rough...


My salt water fish get special water. I dont drink city tap water and neither do my fish. Dogs either.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> I literally passed easily a dozen today. Hell, I passed about 5 just going to pick up water for my fish tank.


I don't think I see a dozen a year.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> I literally passed easily a dozen today. Hell, I passed about 5 just going to pick up water for my fish tank.


Fish tanks take special water? Tap water from faucet's a no go?

NYH1.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

NYH1 said:


> Fish tanks take special water? Tap water from faucet's a no go?
> 
> NYH1.


No silly! They make brine, then boil it and then put the salt left over in the water.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> My salt water fish get special water. I dont drink city tap water and neither do my fish. Dogs either.


Any fish Glamour Shots...?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wouldn't/couldn't.


I am not saying I love it here, its just what I know, anyway to get the train back on its tracks. Jersey average low driveway price is around 35.00, if my math is correct that is about $42,000 a storm, beter equipment should be the choice. Tractor and blower.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> No silly! They make brine, then boil it and then put the salt left over in the water.


Oh.

NYH1.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

NYH1 said:


> Fish tanks take special water? Tap water from faucet's a no go?
> 
> NYH1.


"Reverse Osmosis" water

Chlorine and such in tap water is toxic


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Any fish Glamour Shots...?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> View attachment 186621
> 
> 
> View attachment 186623


You have clown and no lion?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I think we have set a record, we went from a pull plow, to 1200 drives, to New Jersy, to salt water fish.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> View attachment 186621
> View attachment 186623


Shouldn't these be in the Fisher forum?

Back on topic, I'm going to go with the others in saying I would think that running 4-6 tractors with inverted blowers would be the way to go.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> I think we have set a record, we went from a pull plow, to 1200 drives, to New Jersy, to salt water fish.


Op hasn't really provided much information, are we even sure that he's in charge of equipment purchasing at this company or the owner. And for the record, it's not like someone can decide to work smarter overnight, sounds like this was a problem in years prior, and to say you're working smarter not harder is complete horse ****, if you were working smarter, you would have seen this problem in April not The day after thanksgiving, 10 days after contracts started...


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Since we're back on topic, I'd go with trucks with plows. Maybe you could use them throughout the year with other parts of your business.

NYH1.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> I am not saying I love it here, its just what I know, anyway to get the train back on its tracks. Jersey average low driveway price is around 35.00, if my math is correct that is about $42,000 a storm, beter equipment should be the choice. Tractor and blower.


But at 1200 drives were not talking about 1 tractor and blower. If he had 10 he might get it done in a somewhat timely manner but at an expense of over 1/2 a million plus drivers and you still need sidewalk guys.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> ********. I'll bet when you drive to work you dont even pass one beggar


We have tons of people here who are defrauding the welfare system


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

m_ice said:


> So for fun let's do the math on this...
> 100 guys at $10/hr (its Jersey so this is probably accurate) for 10 hours per storm is $10,000/storm in just labor
> You can't replace the 30-40 because you said they do steps and I have yet to see a machine that can clear steps.
> That $10k/ event amoratized over a couple of years is a good chunk of change towards some pretty nice equipment and a lot less headaches!
> ...


I only did the math on the workers comp costs and was looking at what new truck I was going to pay cash for with all the money saved...


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> I think we have set a record, we went from a pull plow, to 1200 drives, to New Jersy, to salt water fish.


And now onto a new truck.. To summarize-The OP really needs to get back into this so he can discover the full wealth of knowledge to be had here. First he can now lay off 80 workers or choose to do 2-3x more work. Of course he gets the privilege to buy 1/2 million or better in tractors to replace labors. Now he can afford fancy saltwater fish and knows what kind of water to use. And to top it off he so rich from these immense savings he can have any pickup he wants! If the OP was just around plowsite he would then see how much his life could change. I would compare it to winning the jackpot!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

White_Gold11 said:


> Now he can afford goldfish and knows what kind of water to use.!


_Goldfish_ are _freshwater._ Those are ghetto fish.

Then again, considering his location...


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Changed it!


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Randall Ave said:


> You get used to it.


Not me. Too many people in this State, made worse by poor infrastructure and management by the government, neither of which can support the population.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> _Goldfish_ are _freshwater._ Those are ghetto fish.
> 
> Then again, considering his location...


Freshwater fish, yes.... ghetto fish, no.....


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

To set the record straight it isn't at all strange to have 1200 driveways in one community. There are these huge over 55 places that you take on everything. I had the turf contract for a bunch of those and we wound fertilize and spray these places with two Z-Spray Jr. Talk about confusing. It's just house after house after house.


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

And we know we're Jersey but could you at least bash us behind our back.


----------

